# Darn NIC grids!



## Mybunnybella (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I've been everywhere looking for these **** storage grids! Bunnings, masters, big W, target, Kmart, IKEA, costco, the reject shop... EVERYWHERE!!:X Im looking online and I cannot, for the life of me, find anything thats under $30 for 4 cubes! I want to live in the UK!!!! Anyway, Is there anywhere online i can get them cheaper? Or any aussies know where to buy them? Any help is GREATLY appreciated!!:dunno:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

wish I could help >< bunnings is the only aussie-specific place I can remember that sells them, I'm surprised you didn't find any there. I take it you guys don't have sears? that's the cheapest place to get them in the US.


----------



## Mybunnybella (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope. Grrrrr... they have everything else, except what im looking for... that'd be right.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 17, 2012)

Some people get them off of craigslist or at garage/yard sales here. If they're not as commonly sold there that might not be as good of an option, but it's something to consider.


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 17, 2012)

Amazon sells them


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 17, 2012)

Mybunnybella said:


> Is there anywhere online i can get them cheaper?



I'm not sure what's available down under, but if you have an equivalent of our Home Depot - big-box lumber / plumbing / electrical stores - I'd look at pre-made wire shelving. It's available in various lengths and depths, so you can buy two 6 foot lengths, cut each at 4' and tie them together into a nice 2' x 4' cage. The material is much more sturdy than NIC cubes, and you can find them with a short "L" shaped part which makes a good support for a second floor. 

The upper floor of Natasha's cage (originally Scone's - that's him in the picture) is made from that sort of wire shelving.


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 17, 2012)

MikeScone said:


> I'm not sure what's available down under, but if you have an equivalent of our Home Depot - big-box lumber / plumbing / electrical stores - I'd look at pre-made wire shelving. It's available in various lengths and depths, so you can buy two 6 foot lengths, cut each at 4' and tie them together into a nice 2' x 4' cage. The material is much more sturdy than NIC cubes, and you can find them with a short "L" shaped part which makes a good support for a second floor.
> 
> The upper floor of Natasha's cage (originally Scone's - that's him in the picture) is made from that sort of wire shelving.



Thats what I made my ferret cage out of. It works really well.


----------



## chorxley (Dec 18, 2012)

I was looking for them for months but I gave up... You can't get the in any stores!! I've been to about 5 bunnings (for other reasons.. I love bunnings!) Mookie doesn't really need them anyway she doesn't use her cage as it is... But i`d be very interested to know if you find them or what you end up using.. I like the shelf idea.. Of sure what the price would be like here though.. Maybe a shop fit out place would have them?


----------



## brittneydee (Dec 18, 2012)

Mike,

How wide are your panels? I am looking to expand Cinabun's cage and this might be a good option for us! Do you have a top panel or are the panels tall/wide enough to prevent your bunny from jumping out?


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 18, 2012)

brittneydee said:


> Mike,
> 
> How wide are your panels? I am looking to expand Cinabun's cage and this might be a good option for us! Do you have a top panel or are the panels tall/wide enough to prevent your bunny from jumping out?



You can buy the shelving in quite long lengths - up to 10', I think. Since I was building a second floor for an existing cage which was 1 meter wide by half a meter deep (Macchioro cages are Italian, hence the metric measurements), I bought three four-foot lengths. One supplied the two half-meter (19.7") pieces for the ends, and the other two formed the sides. 

The pieces are plenty tall enough to let a mini-rex bunny sit up comfortably. They come in different shelf depths, so I guess you can pick one which is deep (i.e. tall) enough for your rabbit. When she stands on her hind legs, Natasha can just peek out the top. 






Actually, she could easily jump out, but Natasha doesn't show any interest in doing so. Scone did, once, and found himself locked out of his cage, so I do have a top to prevent that situation. 

I re-used the old top from the original cage. It covered most of the top, and since I trimmed the long pieces down to 4 feet exactly for the sides, that gave me a leftover piece to fill in the gap on the top between the old cage top and the end.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 18, 2012)

brittneydee said:


> Mike,
> 
> How wide are your panels? I am looking to expand Cinabun's cage and this might be a good option for us! Do you have a top panel or are the panels tall/wide enough to prevent your bunny from jumping out?



You can buy the shelving in quite long lengths - up to 10', I think. Since I was building a second floor for an existing cage which was 1 meter wide by half a meter deep (Macchioro cages are Italian, hence the metric measurements), I bought six-foot lengths. After I cut off the half-meter (19.7") pieces for the ends, that left about 4'4" for the sides. 

The pieces are plenty tall enough to let a mini-rex bunny sit up comfortably. They come in different shelf depths, so I guess you can pick one which is deep (i.e. tall) enough for your rabbit. When she stands on her hind legs, Natasha can just peek out the top - it's the white part in the picture above (the original cage was black). 






Actually, she could easily jump out, but Natasha doesn't show any interest in doing so. Scone did, once, and found himself locked out of his cage, so I do have a top to prevent that situation. 

I re-used the old top from the original cage. It covered most of the top, and I used a leftover piece to fill in the gap on the top between the old cage top and the end. It's the white part of the top in the picture - the original cage top is the black part.


----------



## cardcrimson (Dec 21, 2012)

Not sure if it will help in Australia, but Kmart here in the US has them online for $22 for six.


----------

